# Gazidis Uefa: MIlan potrebbe accettare esclusione da coppe.



## admin (23 Maggio 2019)

Anche Repubblica conferma l'incontro tra Gazidis e L'Uefa avvenuto nel pomeriggio (QUI http://www.milanworld.net/gazidis-nyon-per-discutere-con-uefa-vt76814.html ). Ciò che trapela è che il club rossonero, in caso di Europa League, potrebbe decidere di accettare un anno di esclusione dall'Europa in modo poi da presentarsi al TAS per un transazione.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (23 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Anche Repubblica conferma l'incontro tra Gazidis e L'Uefa avvenuto nel pomeriggio (QUI http://www.milanworld.net/gazidis-nyon-per-discutere-con-uefa-vt76814.html ). Ciò che trapela è che il club rossonero, in caso di Europa League, potrebbe decidere di accettare un anno di esclusione dall'Europa in modo poi da presentarsi al TAS per un transazione.



A sto punto quasi é meglio arrivare quinti e fare pace che quarti e andare in guerra.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (23 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Anche Repubblica conferma l'incontro tra Gazidis e L'Uefa avvenuto nel pomeriggio (QUI http://www.milanworld.net/gazidis-nyon-per-discutere-con-uefa-vt76814.html ). Ciò che trapela è che il club rossonero, in caso di Europa League, potrebbe decidere di accettare un anno di esclusione dall'Europa in modo poi da presentarsi al TAS per un transazione.



In caso di Europa League sono d’accordo anche io. In caso di Champions no, assolutamente.


----------



## kipstar (23 Maggio 2019)

se accettiamo l'esclusione a che serve la transazione ?


----------



## admin (23 Maggio 2019)

kipstar ha scritto:


> se accettiamo l'esclusione a che serve la transazione ?



E mica finisce con la sola esclusione dalle coppe.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (23 Maggio 2019)

kipstar ha scritto:


> se accettiamo l'esclusione a che serve la transazione ?



Per definire come rientrare nelle regole.
Senza quello devi chiudere a -30 un triennio dove hai giá -170 nei due bilanci precedenti.

Non capisco perché tale transazione debba avvenire al TAS piuttosto.


----------



## koti (23 Maggio 2019)

Se dovessimo arrivare quarti sarebbe una bella mazzata. Per quanto riguarda l'Europa league chi se ne frega.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (23 Maggio 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> In caso di Europa League sono d’accordo anche io. In caso di Champions no, assolutamente.



Soprattutto se al nostro posto entra l’Inter


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (23 Maggio 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Soprattutto se al nostro posto entra l’Inter



Esatto. Non potrei accettarlo, l’ho scritto anche nell’altro topic ( http://www.milanworld.net/bellinazz...9-2020-a-vt76810-post1842464.html#post1842464 ), specie dopo che hanno rubato vergognosamente anche la qualificazione dell’anno scorso. Ci andasse la Roma potrei anche accettarlo a malincuore.


----------



## admin (23 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Anche Repubblica conferma l'incontro tra Gazidis e L'Uefa avvenuto nel pomeriggio (QUI http://www.milanworld.net/gazidis-nyon-per-discutere-con-uefa-vt76814.html ). Ciò che trapela è che il club rossonero, in caso di Europa League, potrebbe decidere di accettare un anno di esclusione dall'Europa in modo poi da presentarsi al TAS per un transazione.



.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (23 Maggio 2019)

La chiave è quel “in caso di Europa League”. È chiaro che in caso di CL le cose sarebbero diverse.


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Anche Repubblica conferma l'incontro tra Gazidis e L'Uefa avvenuto nel pomeriggio (QUI http://www.milanworld.net/gazidis-nyon-per-discutere-con-uefa-vt76814.html ). Ciò che trapela è che il club rossonero, in caso di Europa League, potrebbe decidere di accettare un anno di esclusione dall'Europa in modo poi da presentarsi al TAS per un transazione.



Ma questi che fanno fallire stati, hanno fatto casino lo scorso anno per un misero sesto posto preliminari di EL (Che poi grazie a veleno non abbiamo manco passato i gironi) ed quest'anno che si gioca la CL e puoi anche evitare i preliminari di El, va bene.

A questo punto era meglio essere squalifica lo scorso anno.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (23 Maggio 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma questi che fanno fallire stati, hanno fatto casino lo scorso anno per un misero sesto posto preliminari di EL (Che poi grazie a veleno non abbiamo manco passato i gironi) ed quest'anno che si gioca la CL e puoi anche evitare i preliminari di El, va bene.
> 
> A questo punto era meglio essere squalifica lo scorso anno.



Ma infatti sarebbe assurdo accettare quest’anno con l’eventuale CL dopo che l’anno scorso si è fatto ricorso per la EL. Una proprietà fantozziana sarebbe.


----------



## Super_Lollo (23 Maggio 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma questi che fanno fallire stati, hanno fatto casino lo scorso anno per un misero sesto posto preliminari di EL (Che poi grazie a veleno non abbiamo manco passato i gironi) ed quest'anno che si gioca la CL e puoi anche evitare i preliminari di El, va bene.
> 
> A questo punto era meglio essere squalifica lo scorso anno.



E ma infatti qualcosa non torna, pare che questa cosa dell accettazione sia un pò forzata. Vediamo. 

Che senso avrebbe dopo che l'anno scorso sono andati alla guerra per un EL di M. ?


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (23 Maggio 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> E ma infatti qualcosa non torna, pare che questa cosa dell accettazione sia un pò forzata. Vediamo.
> 
> Che senso avrebbe dopo che l'anno scorso sono andati alla guerra per un EL di M. ?



Di senso ne avrebbe zero, sarebbe un nonsense completo. Accetti quando magari vai in CL e fai la guerra quando vai in EL? Assurdo.

Ancora di più se a beneficiarne fossero i maiali nerazzurri, nostri diretti rivali che con la seconda qualicazione in CL in due anni di fila potrebbero rinforzarsi di brutto e diventare almeno la seconda forza del campionato.


----------



## Super_Lollo (23 Maggio 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Di senso ne avrebbe zero, sarebbe un nonsense completo. Accetti quando magari vai in CL e fai la guerra quando vai in EL? Assurdo.
> 
> Ancora di più se a beneficarne fossero i maiali nerazzurri, nostri diretti rivali che con la seconda qualicazione in CL in due anni di fila potrebbero rinforzarsi di brutto e diventare almeno la seconda forza del campionato.



Esatto.


----------



## ibracadabra9 (23 Maggio 2019)

L articolo perla che si accetta l esclusione solo in caso di Europa League
E fanno anche bene.
Non sono mica scemi.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (23 Maggio 2019)

Secondo me il senso sta nel trovare un modo per chiudere la vicenda che, come si vede dalle notizie, non si é riusciti a chiudere nonostante la guerra “vinta” l’anno scorso.

Con questa storia dei tre anni il bilancio di quest anno (che per me é in gran parte da assegnare la Milan cinese) sará sotto esame della Uefa fino a giugno 2022! Cosí ne usciremmo a grande fatica.

La possibile soluzione potrebbe essere una squalifica accettata per mettere una pietra tombale sui bilanci delle proprietá precedenti e concordare di essere valutati a partire dal primo bilancio totalmente “americano” (quello del 2019-2020 da esaminarsi nella primavera 2021) con impegni precisi in termini di disavanzo puntuale e cumulato. Accettando anche limiti e verifiche sul bilancio,preventivo e sulle trimestrali nell’attesa che venga disponibile il primo bilancio da analizzare.

Questo obbligherebbe comunque il Milan a sistemare il bilancio da subito (i conti si iniziano a fare da Giugno 2019), ma con il pieno controllo di cosa si fa.

Sarebbe sempre necessario implementare la politica di risanamento di Gadzidis, ma potremmo da subito giocare con qualcosa in palio e senza la spada di Damocle perenne.


----------



## mil77 (23 Maggio 2019)

kipstar ha scritto:


> se accettiamo l'esclusione a che serve la transazione ?



A dire io non ti contesto l'esclusione tu in cambio non mi contesti il prossimo triennio e quello dopo dove di sicuro sono ancora fuori dai parametri


----------



## Zenos (23 Maggio 2019)

Dobbiamo rispettare le regole di Ceferin il compare di merenda di Agnelli.ma di cosa stiamo parlando.


----------



## mil77 (23 Maggio 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Esatto. Non potrei accettarlo, l’ho scritto anche nell’altro topic ( http://www.milanworld.net/bellinazz...9-2020-a-vt76810-post1842464.html#post1842464 ), specie dopo che hanno rubato vergognosamente anche la qualificazione dell’anno scorso. Ci andasse la Roma potrei anche accettarlo a malincuore.



Beh ma in caso di champion si farà ricorso al Tas. La pena sarà sospesa fino alla decisione....e se il Tas decide in estate non potrà che cassare la sentenza come ha già fatto l'anno scorso ritenendola una pena sproporzionata rispetto all'infrazione


----------



## Zosimo2410 (23 Maggio 2019)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Dobbiamo rispettare le regole di Ceferin il compare di merenda di Agnelli.ma di cosa stiamo parlando.



Io posso anche non essere d’accordo con le leggi approvate dal parlamento Renziano, o da quello Salviniano, o da quello pentastellato, ma se io violo la legge e la polizia mi arresta in flagranza di reato, il giudice mi condanna e vado in prigione.

Se il suggerimento é facciamo come ci pare perché chi ha stabilito le regole non é degno del mio rispetto, mi sembra un suggerimento folle.

Che lo faccia un tifoso ci sta, che lo faccia l’AD del Milan sarebbe folle.


----------



## Konrad (23 Maggio 2019)

Ma quindi l'idea sarebbe:
Pareggio con la SPAL...mi qualifico all'EL...posso esonerare Gattuso senza polveroni...accetto esclusione EL azzerando le verifiche triennali sui bilanci...magari vado comunque al TAS e viene stabilito un termine più lungo per il bilancio a 0...

Prendo Campos, Gasperini e una carrettata di giovani...speriamo di fare l'Atalanta dell'anno prossimo?


----------



## Zosimo2410 (23 Maggio 2019)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Beh ma in caso di champion si farà ricorso al Tas. La pena sarà sospesa fino alla decisione....e se il Tas decide in estate non potrà che cassare la sentenza come ha già fatto l'anno scorso ritenendola una pena sproporzionata rispetto all'infrazione



In caso di qualificazione in champions penso andrá cosí, ma sul TAS non sarei convinto, la societá era giá di Elliot prima della chiusura dello scorso bilancio (l’anno scorso non era cosí), il disavanzo é molto maggiore sul triennio (quasi 70 milioni in più), il Milan é recidivo (l’anno scorso era la prima sanzione, questa é la seconda). Se perdiamo tanto vale chiudere baracca perché ci riprenderemmo tra 6-7 anni.

A sto punto speriamo di perdere a Ferrara?


----------



## Aron (23 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Anche Repubblica conferma l'incontro tra Gazidis e L'Uefa avvenuto nel pomeriggio (QUI http://www.milanworld.net/gazidis-nyon-per-discutere-con-uefa-vt76814.html ). Ciò che trapela è che il club rossonero, in caso di Europa League, potrebbe decidere di accettare un anno di esclusione dall'Europa in modo poi da presentarsi al TAS per un transazione.



Facciano come vogliono. Mi sono stufato di tutta questa storia.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (23 Maggio 2019)

Konrad ha scritto:


> Ma quindi l'idea sarebbe:
> Pareggio con la SPAL...mi qualifico all'EL...posso esonerare Gattuso senza polveroni...accetto esclusione EL azzerando le verifiche triennali sui bilanci...magari vado comunque al TAS e viene stabilito un termine più lungo per il bilancio a 0...
> 
> Prendo Campos, Gasperini e una carrettata di giovani...speriamo di fare l'Atalanta dell'anno prossimo?




Una buona sintesi


----------



## mil77 (23 Maggio 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> In caso di qualificazione in champions penso andrá cosí, ma sul TAS non sarei convinto, la societá era giá di Elliot prima della chiusura dello scorso bilancio (l’anno scorso non era cosí), il disavanzo é molto maggiore sul triennio (quasi 70 milioni in più), il Milan é recidivo (l’anno scorso era la prima sanzione, questa é la seconda). Se perdiamo tanto vale chiudere baracca perché ci riprenderemmo tra 6-7 anni.
> 
> A sto punto speriamo di perdere a Ferrara?



No Elliot è diventato proprietario dopo la chiusura dell'ultimo bilancio. A parte ciò il Tas ha proprio detto nelle motivazione che la pena era sproporzionata rispetto alla violazione commessa ( deficit di bilancio senza parlare di quantum). Finora il Tas ha confermato l'esclusione dalle coppe solo x chi ha fatto falso in bilancio o x chi non pagava gli stipendi. Mai x un rosso di bilancio


----------



## mil77 (23 Maggio 2019)

Konrad ha scritto:


> Ma quindi l'idea sarebbe:
> Pareggio con la SPAL...mi qualifico all'EL...posso esonerare Gattuso senza polveroni...accetto esclusione EL azzerando le verifiche triennali sui bilanci...magari vado comunque al TAS e viene stabilito un termine più lungo per il bilancio a 0...
> 
> Prendo Campos, Gasperini e una carrettata di giovani...speriamo di fare l'Atalanta dell'anno prossimo?



Sarebbe la soluzione migliore x il Milan nel lungo periodo. Nel breve comunque la champion ti sistema il bilancio si quest'anno senza dover x forza vendere. Poi se vendi chiudi il bilancio in positivo e fai vedere all'uefa che sei bravo e segui le loro linee guida...


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (23 Maggio 2019)

mil77 ha scritto:


> No Elliot è diventato proprietario dopo la chiusura dell'ultimo bilancio. A parte ciò il Tas ha proprio detto nelle motivazione che la pena era sproporzionata rispetto alla violazione commessa ( deficit di bilancio senza parlare di quantum). Finora il Tas ha confermato l'esclusione dalle coppe solo x chi ha fatto falso in bilancio o x chi non pagava gli stipendi. Mai x un rosso di bilancio



Esatto. Se andiamo in CL si fa ricorso e li umiliamo un’altra volta.


----------



## Kdkobain (23 Maggio 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Esatto. Se andiamo in CL si fa ricorso e li umiliamo un’altra volta.



Assolutamente no, per le condizioni sono mutate ed il fatto di essere recidivo può costare l'esclusione dalle coppe.


----------



## mil77 (23 Maggio 2019)

Kdkobain ha scritto:


> Assolutamente no, per le condizioni sono mutate ed il fatto di essere recidivo può costare l'esclusione dalle coppe.



Assolutamente no. Il Tas nelle motivazioni è stato chiaro x il deficit si bilancio la pena dell'esclusione dalle coppe è sproporzionata. Non siamo in Italia dove i giudici fanno quello che vogliono...nel resto del mondo un precedente giurisprudenziale vale praticamente come legge...


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (23 Maggio 2019)

Kdkobain ha scritto:


> Assolutamente no, per le condizioni sono mutate ed il fatto di essere recidivo può costare l'esclusione dalle coppe.



Non ci escluderanno, sarebbe un caso senza precedenti. Come sarebbe senza precedenti l’idiozia di una proprietà che quando arriva sesta fa ricorso e poi quando magari arriva quarta sopra l’Inter manda in CL quei pezzi di sterco.

Diventeremmo la barzelletta delle barzellette, con l’Inter che l’anno prossimo darà battaglia alla Juve grazie a noi.


----------



## Kdkobain (23 Maggio 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Non ci escluderanno, sarebbe un caso senza precedenti. Come sarebbe senza precedenti l’idiozia di una proprietà che quando arriva sesta fa ricorso e poi quando magari arriva quarta sopra l’Inter manda in CL quei pezzi di sterco.
> 
> Diventeremmo la barzelletta delle barzellette, con l’Inter che l’anno prossimo darà battaglia alla Juve grazie a noi.



No attenzione, l'inter da battaglia alla juve grazie ad anni di gestione oculata e competente con buone manovre ed un rispetto (anche se doloroso) delle norme del fpf.

Loro sono avanti di 5 anni rispetto a noi, sta noi essere bravi a ridure lo scarto....magari senza scorciatoie ma con un pò di competenza.
Anche perchè i cugini sono il chiaro esempio di come anche attenenondosi alle regole del FPF si può spendere..ed anche tanto, ma ci vuole competenza.


----------



## First93 (23 Maggio 2019)

Kdkobain ha scritto:


> No attenzione, l'inter da battaglia alla juve grazie ad anni di gestione oculata e competente con buone manovre ed un rispetto (anche se doloroso) delle norme del fpf.
> 
> Loro sono avanti di 5 anni rispetto a noi, sta noi essere bravi a ridure lo scarto....magari senza scorciatoie ma con un pò di competenza.
> Anche perchè i cugini sono il chiaro esempio di come anche attenenondosi alle regole del FPF si può spendere..ed anche tanto, ma ci vuole competenza.



Non basta la competenza, devi avere anche una proprietà che autosponsorizza la squadra e altre società amiche a cui vendere i giovani a 30 milioni.


----------



## Kdkobain (23 Maggio 2019)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Assolutamente no. Il Tas nelle motivazioni è stato chiaro x il deficit si bilancio la pena dell'esclusione dalle coppe è sproporzionata. Non siamo in Italia dove i giudici fanno quello che vogliono...nel resto del mondo un precedente giurisprudenziale vale praticamente come legge...



Il tas è stato chiaro su una situazione di primo deficit, non su un deficit ripetuto senza nessun tentativo di ridurre tali deficit ( anzi incrementarli ). Se non vuoi rischiare di creare te il precedente, è meglio tentare di ridurre tale deficit... cosa che la società sta cercando di fare !


----------



## Prealpi (23 Maggio 2019)

Kdkobain ha scritto:


> No attenzione, l'inter da battaglia alla juve grazie ad anni di gestione oculata e competente con buone manovre ed un rispetto (anche se doloroso) delle norme del fpf.
> 
> Loro sono avanti di 5 anni rispetto a noi, sta noi essere bravi a ridure lo scarto....magari senza scorciatoie ma con un pò di competenza.
> Anche perchè i cugini sono il chiaro esempio di come anche attenenondosi alle regole del FPF si può spendere..ed anche tanto, ma ci vuole competenza.



Ma anche no, oculata e competente non si può leggere, diciamo che in qualche modo si sono infilati nelle maglie del FPF anche aggirandolo con plusvalenze un po' suggeneris


----------



## Kdkobain (23 Maggio 2019)

First93 ha scritto:


> Non basta la competenza, devi avere anche una proprietà che autosponsorizza la squadra e altre società amiche a cui vendere i giovani a 30 milioni.



E devi anche comprare i loro giovani a 30 Milioni, quella fa parte della parola competenza o no ? Perchè nessuno fa niente per niente, è un mondo di aiuti che è importante sapere sfruttare, perchè se no Bastoni a 31 M non lo compri


----------



## Kdkobain (23 Maggio 2019)

Prealpi ha scritto:


> Ma anche no, oculata e competente non si può leggere, diciamo che in qualche modo si sono infilati nelle maglie del FPF anche aggirandolo con plusvalenze un po' suggeneris



Va beh, su questo potremmo parlarne per delle ore, io li trovo artifici di bilancio che per ora sono da sfruttare visto che le sfruttano tutte le squadre. Cosa che facevamo anche noi nel Milan berlusconiano con il Genoa, Inter, ecc...


----------



## mil77 (23 Maggio 2019)

Kdkobain ha scritto:


> No attenzione, l'inter da battaglia alla juve grazie ad anni di gestione oculata e competente con buone manovre ed un rispetto (anche se doloroso) delle norme del fpf.
> 
> Loro sono avanti di 5 anni rispetto a noi, sta noi essere bravi a ridure lo scarto....magari senza scorciatoie ma con un pò di competenza.
> Anche perchè i cugini sono il chiaro esempio di come anche attenenondosi alle regole del FPF si può spendere..ed anche tanto, ma ci vuole competenza.



Ti ricordo che l'inter l'anno scorso dopo 3 anni di settlement agreement non rientrava nei parametri...al posto che escluderli dalle coppe come da regolamento gli hanno concesso un ulteriore anno posto che il disavanzo non era particolarmente elevato...


----------



## Kdkobain (23 Maggio 2019)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Ti ricordo che l'inter l'anno scorso dopo 3 anni di settlement agreement non rientrava nei parametri...al posto che escluderli dalle coppe come da regolamento gli hanno concesso un ulteriore anno posto che il disavanzo non era particolarmente elevato...



appunto, vedi che non sei dei cattivoni quelli dell'UEFA ? Arriviamoci noi a quel livello e poi vediamo  Solo che noi non ci abbiamo mai neanche provato.


----------



## First93 (23 Maggio 2019)

Kdkobain ha scritto:


> E devi anche comprare i loro giovani a 30 Milioni, quella fa parte della parola competenza o no ? Perchè nessuno fa niente per niente, è un mondo di aiuti che è importante sapere sfruttare, perchè se no Bastoni a 31 M non lo compri



Se nella competenza metti dentro anche quello sono d'accordo, per me sono magheggi però la sostanza non cambia 

In sintesi però se vuoi tornare su queste operazioni sono obbligatorie, altrimenti è impossibile.


----------



## Kdkobain (23 Maggio 2019)

First93 ha scritto:


> Se nella competenza metti dentro anche quello sono d'accordo, per me sono magheggi però la sostanza non cambia
> 
> In sintesi però se vuoi tornare su queste operazioni sono obbligatorie, altrimenti è impossibile.



No chiaro per sono fondamentali, magheggi contabili ma fondamentali  io li ritengo competenza quando con queste operazioni opzioni anche giocatori interessanti che non solo plusvalenze ( Filkor, Hottor dei nostri tempi d'oro) ma ti assicuri talenti ( Bastoni, Romero, ecc.) che mal che vada hai il tempo di far ammortizzare ( essendo giovani ) e piazzare a prezzi coerenti essendo ancora giovani e dallo stipendio basso


----------



## Milo (23 Maggio 2019)

Madonna che casino, fanno passare la voglia


----------



## Freddiedevil (23 Maggio 2019)

Posso accettare il FPF nella misura in cui una squadra è costretta a non spendere miliardi e miliardi (cosa che nel caso per esempio del PSG e del City non avviene, per mezzo di sponsorizzazioni farlocche) al fine di rendere più equilibrato e democratico il sistema degli investimenti nel calcio, ma se uno si trova un passivo di bilancio ereditato da altre gestioni cosa deve fare? Smobilitare e vendere tutti i giocatori al fine di raggiungere il pareggio di bilancio?
Questo sistema formalmente sarebbe pensato per permettere alle società di investire nel modo giusto, ma nella sostanza impone un regime e delle caste di fatto che non è possibile sovvertire. Secondo me prima o poi il sistema dovrà crollare o quantomeno essere rivisto.


----------



## mil77 (23 Maggio 2019)

Kdkobain ha scritto:


> appunto, vedi che non sei dei cattivoni quelli dell'UEFA ? Arriviamoci noi a quel livello e poi vediamo  Solo che noi non ci abbiamo mai neanche provato.



Il problema è che noi non possiamo fare il settlement agreement (che è quello che il Milan vorrebbe - aveva fatto specifica richiesta al tas) perché quando ci ha preso Elliot eravamo già sotto sanzione


----------



## Albijol (23 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Anche Repubblica conferma l'incontro tra Gazidis e L'Uefa avvenuto nel pomeriggio (QUI http://www.milanworld.net/gazidis-nyon-per-discutere-con-uefa-vt76814.html ). Ciò che trapela è che il club rossonero, in caso di Europa League, potrebbe decidere di accettare un anno di esclusione dall'Europa in modo poi da presentarsi al TAS per un transazione.



Se andiamo in Europa League l'autoesclusione è la cosa migliore


----------



## Jino (23 Maggio 2019)

Esclusione dalle coppe, per cosa? Il bilancio comunque lo devi metterr apposto e senza proventi uefa è ancora più dura. Scenario che non sta ne in cielo ne in terra.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (24 Maggio 2019)

Jino ha scritto:


> Esclusione dalle coppe, per cosa? Il bilancio comunque lo devi metterr apposto e senza proventi uefa è ancora più dura. Scenario che non sta ne in cielo ne in terra.



Basta cedere chi dvi cedere.

Pensa che gli Ingaggi di Reina, Strinic, Abate, Montolivo, Bertolacci, Mauri, Halilovic, A. Donnarumma equivalgono ai ricavi di una stagione di coppe.
Partiamo da li.


----------

